

Does your hand fit your phone screen? - CrazedGeek
http://graphicsweb.wsj.com/documents/smartphone-ergonomics/

======
FatalLogic
This is an interesting subject and a clever way to approach it, but post-
Snowden, I can't help wondering what will happen to all the biometric data
harvested from the hand measurement section.

You could also check your personal compatibility with the latest mega-devices
by folding a piece of paper or card to the dimensions of the phone you're
interested in (or using a similar-sized object)

It looks obvious that evolution will eventually select for longer thumbs

